# Need help identifying?



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I used to raise nubian goats before I had children. Yesterday I received 3 female goats from my neighbor who got them from a lady who was moving and could not take them with her. So here I am again  yay goats haha.
I would really appreciate your thoughts on these goats. Ages? Breed/Breeds? Any help is greatly appreciated. The neighbor I got them from said they are fainting goats? I have yet to see them faint but also have not done anything to scare them. 
*UPDATE* the littlest goat fainted when my Labrador approached her in the field.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I see a little Nigerian dwarf in them. Especially the black and white one. Other two look more crossed. Maybe kiko? Probably have some other breeds mixed in also.


----------



## CrossTheCreekFarm (Apr 29, 2018)

I agree with @Amandanicole, definitely a some Nigerian Dwarf in them....but I'm not sure about the rest. Do you know their ages? How tall are they?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The first 2 look like Nigerian Dwarf mix. I wonder if the last one is a Kinder.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

The neighbor I got them from said they are 3 years old. I can measure them tomorrow the first two are smaller than my Labrador. The third one a bit bigger than the other two.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> The first 2 look like Nigerian Dwarf mix. I wonder if the last one is a Kinder.


That is kind of what I was thinking she has a Romanish nose and is quite vocal (like my nubians were) while the others are quite quiet. She is also bigger than the other two.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is one of the goats with my 20 month old son feeding her. For a slight size comparison.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I am not sure which is more precious the goatie.. or the wee creature in skippies and boots! Enjoy and cherish those silly things cause the fade away to grown menfolk before ya know it!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> I am not sure which is more precious the goatie.. or the wee creature in skippies and boots! Enjoy and cherish those silly things cause the fade away to grown menfolk before ya know it!


Thank you! I love my two boys more than anything in the world I used to be really big into animals and then I grew up had boys and have not really had time to get into animals again but these just popped up on me and the goats are friendly and my boys love them. I have a almost 4 year old as well. I was kind of hoping no one noticed him in his unders hahah he had just woke up from a nap and wanted to go out to water the goats with me so we threw on some boots and went luckily no close neighbors so just us and the goats out there haha.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> I am not sure which is more precious the goatie.. or the wee creature in skippies and boots! Enjoy and cherish those silly things cause the fade away to grown menfolk before ya know it!


I was thinking the same thing! Absolutely precious. I can vouch for the turning into grown menfolk thing... far too soon!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

freckles said:


> Thank you! I love my two boys more than anything in the world I used to be really big into animals and then I grew up had boys and have not really had time to get into animals again but these just popped up on me and the goats are friendly and my boys love them. I have a almost 4 year old as well. I was kind of hoping no one noticed him in his unders hahah he had just woke up from a nap and wanted to go out to water the goats with me so we threw on some boots and went luckily no close neighbors so just us and the goats out there haha.


Hahhaa at least he HAS skippies on! We had one who was nekkie hookie more often than not lol! Boys are a wonderful thing we have three! And if the neighbors get an eye full so be it lol. Anyway... he does have the important things on... skippies, boots and hat. Hahahahhaa!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Absolutely precious. I can vouch for the turning into grown menfolk thing... far too soon!


Yep! Ours are grown and out year old grandson lives far away. I miss those lil boys but more often than not i look on them in amazement and the wonderful men they are.


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

I have only had Nubians but they possibly a look a little more Pygmy to me than Nigerian. Or quite possibly a mix of the two.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The blue eyes are a sure sign there is some Nigerian Dwarf in there 

Best of luck with your revived goat adventure!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> Yep! Ours are grown and out year old grandson lives far away. I miss those lil boys but more often than not i look on them in amazement and the wonderful men they are.


Thank you for the wise words and outlook  I will snuggle my boys extra close today <3


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> The blue eyes are a sure sign there is some Nigerian Dwarf in there
> 
> Best of luck with your revived goat adventure!


Thank you that is what I was thinking as I read the three breeds of goats that have blue eyes are: myotonic, nigerian, and angora


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Also today while I took the littlest white goat out to graze my Labrador ran up to us and the goat fell to her side with legs stiffened for a fee seconds and then got up and walked with stiff back legs for a moment. So she obviously has some myotonic in her.
Maybe a myotonic/ nigerian mix? She is awfully small how big are myotonic supposed to be? 
Also since the black and white one has blue eyes and myotonics can have blue eyes maybe that is what she is as well?


----------

